# [discussione] ipod

## Marculin

Qualcuno di voi ce l'ha?Volevo prenderlo ma volevo sapere come vi trovate e che programmi usate (gtkpod?)....

Ps:per caso avete mai installato una gentoo (come hd esterno) su esso?  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi ce l'ha?Volevo prenderlo ma volevo sapere come vi trovate

 

Io ho un ipod 20 GB e mi trovo veramente bene. E' piccolo, leggero, funziona divinamente, comodissimo. Insomma, per ora nulla da eccepire, lo consiglio sicuramente.

 *Quote:*   

> che programmi usate (gtkpod?)

 

Personalmente lo gestisco con iTunes su macosx, non ho ancora provato nient'altro, sorry.

 *Quote:*   

> Ps:per caso avete mai installato una gentoo (come hd esterno) su esso? 

 

Idea simpatica, ma esistono hd esterni molto meno costosi e forse più performanti  :Smile: 

Però come hd esterno direi che va benone, ora ho alcuni backup e i miei mp3 sul piccoletto che convivono serenamente.

----------

## Marculin

shev se non erro ti ho già visto su un forum di ipod  :Wink:  allora eri te...

sono mal messo io.....ho winME e linux....su nessuno dei 2 gira itunes  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> shev se non erro ti ho già visto su un forum di ipod  allora eri te

 

Potrebbe essere  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> sono mal messo io.....ho winME e linux....su nessuno dei 2 gira itunes

 

iTunes su linux gira tramite crossover, era uscita una news poco tempo fa. Cmq fa qualche ricerca, mi pare che gtkpod che citavi faccia il suo dovere. Doom forse ne sa qualcosa, prova a sentirlo.

----------

## Marculin

Per ora non va ancora itunes sotto crossoveroffice....stamane ho scaricato la demo ma non è ancora supportato e non si installa  :Wink: 

Vedrò se Doom legge il post.....cmq vero che lo monti come un hd esterno se vuoi metterci i dati?grazie

----------

## shev

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> Per ora non va ancora itunes sotto crossoveroffice....stamane ho scaricato la demo ma non è ancora supportato e non si installa 

 

Qui trovi qualche info (in sintesi: la beta della versione 3.1 supporta iTunes.

 *Quote:*   

> vero che lo monti come un hd esterno se vuoi metterci i dati?grazie

 

Si, puoi montarlo anche come hd esterno.

----------

## Marculin

L'avevo letto anche io ma ora rileggendo vedo che la danno solo agli utenti registrati (probabilmente quelli che avranno pagato le vecchie versioni)....io mi sono registrato e mi han fatto scaricare la trial 3.01  :Sad: 

----------

## neon

Io ho un ipod mini e gtkpod funziona bene.

Unica cosa strana non edita direttamente il db di itunes ma ne crea uno proprio che poi converte una volta finito l'upload dei files.

Tenere 2 db non mi piace proprio, quindi uso itunes, che è anche più semplice e veloce...

Spero di esserti stato di aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

Infatti... CHE DRAMMA! iTunes è l'unico motivo per cui win non lascia il mio pc... Non vedo l'ora che esca qualche valida soluzione free! Crossover si paga  :Sad:  e altra cosa tristissima, gtkpod a quanto ho capito poi non dà la possibilità di riutilizzare ipod con itunes  :Sad: (

----------

## neon

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> [...] gtkpod a quanto ho capito poi non dà la possibilità di riutilizzare ipod con itunes (

 

Quando l'ho provato io si limitava a creare un altro DB, che poi veniva comunque convertito nel formato db di itunes. Funzionava perfettamente con tutti e due, solo che come ho già detto non mi andava di tenere due db. Non so se ora la situazione sia cambiata, ma il db di itunes deve per forza essere presente, altrimenti ipod non legge nulla.

----------

## stefanonafets

Le specifiche del formato del DB di iTunes sono rilasciate, se gtkpod fa quel lavoro probabilmente sarà una questione di licenze, ma nn ne sono sicuro, immagino.

Personalmente ho un iPod 20 che uso com iTunes su Mac OS X, e come prodotto lo trovo fantastico.

Mi sta frullando per la testa di partizionarlo e metterci Gentoo per il mio pBook, ma dovrei trovare il tempo.

[OT]

Ps, ci sono anche tanti begli "hack" che si possono fare con un iPod, ad esempio (è generico, applicabile a qualunque dispositivo di riproduzione audio) staccate il led infrarosso del telecomando della tv, attaccate al posto di esso un mini-jack da microfono e campionate il "suono dei tasti".

Mettete questi campioni sull'iPod e al posto delle cuffie mettete un jack stereo con un led IR sul canale sx, indi puntate suddetto led verso la TV e riporoducete i file campionati prima (in PCM stereo a 44.100)...

Non so se tutti lo sanno, ma i 4 pin  del telecomando (sopra) sono una porta seriale TTL, se conoscete bene l'elettronica, sbizzarritevi...

[/OT]

----------

## ercoppa

Scusate se riesumo questa discussione, ma mi sono comprato anche io un ipod nano da 4g (non il modello nuovo che nn mi piaceva), volevo sapere quale applicazione consigliavate di usare per gestire questo gioiellino: finora ho usato gtkpod, ma ho sentito parlare bene anche di amarok (il mio player preferito!), insomma volevo avere qualche consiglio. Inoltre io uso i tool per il montaggio automatico (pmount+hal+ivman) in kde, possono creare qualche problema (in passato avevo modificato le regole di hal per montare la mia pennetta in modo asincorono, ma ho visto che adesso l'ipod viene visto come ipod e viene montato con le seguenti opzioni rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,uid=1000,utf8,shortname=lower, ne consigliate/sconsigliate qualcuna? async nn viene citata, come posso aggiungerla? anche se mi sembra che andando sul unità in "dispositivi di archiviazione", l'opzione di montaggio sincrono è deselezionata, quindi nn mi dovrei preuccupare).

ciao grazie in anticipo per i consigli

----------

## Sparker

Io uso Amarok con soddisfazione.

Occhio che ivman non è più da utilizzare con kde da una vita (da kde 3.5.0, credo)

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> iTunes è l'unico motivo per cui win non lascia il mio pc... Non vedo l'ora che esca qualche valida soluzione free! Crossover si paga  e altra cosa tristissima, gtkpod a quanto ho capito poi non dà la possibilità di riutilizzare ipod con itunes (

 La questione è ancora peggio con l'uscita di iTunes 7, visto che è l'unico programma con cui si possono scaricare aggiornamenti firmware... Se qualcuno è a conoscenza di qualche soluzione alternativa è pregato di farmelo sapere... (btw, iTunes 7 si installa ma non gira su WinXP del mio laptop...).

Io ho un iPod 30Gb 5G da circa 5 mesi, utilizzo gtkpod e gpixpod per le foto senza nessun problema e evito (come la peste) di attaccare il mio iPod all'iTunes... quando si decideranno a rilasciarne una versione per GNU/Linux sarà troppo tardi...

Ciao.

----------

## Luca89

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> La questione ï¿½ ancora peggio con l'uscita di iTunes 7, visto che ï¿½ l'unico programma con cui si possono scaricare aggiornamenti firmware... Se qualcuno ï¿½ a conoscenza di qualche soluzione alternativa ï¿½ pregato di farmelo sapere... (btw, iTunes 7 si installa ma non gira su WinXP del mio laptop...).

 

Mica esiste solo il firmware di apple  :Very Happy: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Mica esiste solo il firmware di apple 

 Ok, ma è quello che interessa  :Razz: 

Non ho provato altri firmware, ma avevo letto di uno (di cui non ricordo ovviamente il nome) che permetteva la lettura anche di altri tipi di file, come .ogg e .flac.

Potrei provarlo... dite che salvare l'immagine attuale del firmware con dd e rimetterla sulla partizione del firmware sempre con dd potrebbe essere una buona soluzione?

Ciao.

----------

## tizio

io ho sempre usato gnupod... però effettivamente far tutto da console è un pò scomodo...

non sapevo dell'esistenza di gtkpod... proverò!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Liberatevi di iTunes! Usate [url="www.rockbox.org"]rockbox[/url] ! il firmware apple non viene sovrascritto ma ad esso viene aggiunto il loader per rockbox. Così potrete usar apple se (ancora) ne sentirete la necessità. Provatelo: NON TORNETE PIU' INDIETRO! Leggete come viene supporto al vostro player e godetevelo . Unica pecca: la batteria dura qualche minuto meno che con il firmware apple, ma per la libertà si può pagare un prezzo. Ma volete metter la comodità di copiare file così con qualunque OS abbiate a disposizione e poter riprodurre qualunque formato audio lossy e lossless, poter vedere immagini e file di testo direttamente dal vostro lettore?  :Very Happy:   Senza contare il fatto che ogni giorno viene pubblicata una nuova release dal CVS e che per aggiornare basta inserire il nuovo firmware file nel lettore, senza necessità di rischiose operazioni di flashing. Ah e vi ho detto per caso che con rockbox potete anche usare temi personalizzati?

Allora cosa state aspettando? PROVATELO! Non tornerete indietro!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## ercoppa

Quali altri programma usate per inserire le foto nell'ipod?

----------

## Josuke

non ho un ipod ma a breve lo comprerò....ho sentito parlare di listen...dovrebbe funzionare bene..qualcuno l'ha provato? (ps non credo che funzioni con le foto)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

puoi postar il sito del progetto josuke? con un nome così banale è quasi impossibile trovarlo.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> puoi postar il sito del progetto josuke? con un nome così banale è quasi impossibile trovarlo.

 

Penso intenda questo:

```
 nick@nick-book ~ $ eix -v listen

* media-sound/listen 

     Available versions:  0.4.3 0.4.3-r1 0.4.3-r2 0.5-r1[1]

     Installed:           0.5-r1

     Best versions/slot:  0.5-r1[1]

     Homepage:            http://listengnome.free.fr

     Description:         A Music player and management for GNOME

     License:             GPL-2
```

Saluti

nick_spacca

----------

## Cerberos86

io usavo circa un anno fa un nano+gtkpod.... e devo dire che funzionava bene....

Non è iTunes ma fà il suo sporco lavoro.... Listen l'ultima volta che l'ho provato era piuttosto instabile (leggi "piuttosto" come "disastrosamente")...Non vorrei dire cavolate ma mi pare che anke amarok abbia un po' di supporto...

Peccato che il nano me l'abbiano rubato da circa 11 mesi, inutile dire che non posso fare altre prove....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   puoi postar il sito del progetto josuke? con un nome così banale è quasi impossibile trovarlo. 
> 
> Penso intenda questo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Precisamente....io lo uso come player per ora...e funziona divinamente..mai crashato, ha un sacco di chicche (le immagini delle copertine degli albun), divide il db degli mp3 per genere artista e album, si integra perfettamente con gnome, direi che è un software che apprezzo parecchio, solo non so come funziona con l'ipod, il supporto lo ha...

----------

## Cerberos86

tanto per sapere...come mai io sono fermo alla 4.3...??? di listen intendo... da dove syncate voi...? io l'ho appena fatto ma non c'è...

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496305.html

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Onip wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-496305.html

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

scusa...e pensare che avevo letto il post anche...ma non provato...! diamo il via alle compilazioni...

Thx

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io mi torvo benissimo con amarok... non c'è di meglio secondo me!

Comunque sia avete provato a dare un'occhiata qui http://sourceforge.net/projects/jtunes4/ ?  :Wink: 

promette bene.. io ancora non l'ho testato.. vedete un pò voi e ditemi  :Smile: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *GuN_jAcK wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> Comunque sia avete provato a dare un'occhiata qui http://sourceforge.net/projects/jtunes4/ ? 
> 
> promette bene.. io ancora non l'ho testato.. vedete un pò voi e ditemi 

 

Mi sembra un pò vecchiotto come programma...

 *http://sourceforge.net/projects/jtunes4/ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Latest News
> 
>     * jtunes4 still works with itunes 4.6   2004-06-10
> ...

 

Se non sbaglio ora siamo ad iTunes 7!!!

Anche gli ultimi aggiornamenti mi sembra siano relativi al 2004 o giu di li...non molto affidabile a mio avviso!!

----------

## ercoppa

Quando cerco di avviare gpixpod 0.6.1 , mi da un errore:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/local/gpixpod/gpixpod.py", line 24, in ?

    import imgconvert

ImportError: No module named imgconvert
```

come risolvo?

----------

## funkoolow

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Liberatevi di iTunes! Usate [url="http://www.rockbox.org"]rockbox[/url] ! il firmware apple non viene sovrascritto ma ad esso viene aggiunto il loader per rockbox. Così potrete usar apple se (ancora) ne sentirete la necessità. Provatelo: NON TORNETE PIU' INDIETRO! Leggete come viene supporto al vostro player e godetevelo . Unica pecca: la batteria dura qualche minuto meno che con il firmware apple, ma per la libertà si può pagare un prezzo. Ma volete metter la comodità di copiare file così con qualunque OS abbiate a disposizione e poter riprodurre qualunque formato audio lossy e lossless, poter vedere immagini e file di testo direttamente dal vostro lettore?   Senza contare il fatto che ogni giorno viene pubblicata una nuova release dal CVS e che per aggiornare basta inserire il nuovo firmware file nel lettore, senza necessità di rischiose operazioni di flashing. Ah e vi ho detto per caso che con rockbox potete anche usare temi personalizzati?
> 
> Allora cosa state aspettando? PROVATELO! Non tornerete indietro!

 

beh, mi hai proprio intrigato! ho preso ieri un nanerottolo da 2gb e francamente l'itunes non mi ha entusiasmato granchè. Dando un occhiata al sito di rockbox, ho letto di varie generazioni di ipod: intanto come faccio a riconoscere se il mio ipod è adatto (alias, come riconosco a che generazione appartiene)?

Poi a quanto pare rockbox non è in portage: come mi consigli di procedere?

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> intanto come faccio a riconoscere se il mio ipod è adatto (alias, come riconosco a che generazione appartiene)?

 Credo che nelle pagine di documentazione di RockBox ci sia un link per le generazioni dell'iPod; comunque, qui dovresti trovare le informazioni che cerchi.

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> Poi a quanto pare rockbox non è in portage: come mi consigli di procedere?

 Non credo avrebbe molto senso metterlo in portage: in qualsiasi punto del sito consigliano di mettere la daily build e considerando che in portage non riescono ad esserci sw con release a meno di un mese l'una dall'altra... Inoltre, per poter compilare il firmware hai bisogno di un cross-compilatore arm.

Forse ti sei leggermente confuso, RockBox =/= iTunes. RockBox è il firmware dell'iPod, che può poi essere gestito con i comandi classicamente distribuiti con GNU/Linux; iTunes, da parte sua, è un programma di controllo dell'iPod, nel senso che ti permette di aggiornare le tracce sull'iPod e di cambiare firmware, ma utilizzando solamente fw della Apple.

Se stai cercando un sostituto di iTunes per caricare le canzoni, prova gtkpod. Nel thread ci sono un sacco di indicazioni su altri player/gestori dell'iPod.

Ciao.

----------

## funkoolow

eh beh, si, preso dall'entusiasmo non ho messo molta attenzione in quello che leggevo  :Embarassed: 

Vedo con un pò più calma quello che dice il wiki, visto che pare che il mio nano sia adatto allo scopo

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

E' circa un mese che uso Rockbox, ma ultimamente sono tornato al fw della Apple principalmente per due motivi:Durata inferiore delle batterie, anche solo se si sente musica;Ogni volta che carico completamente l'iPod, le impostazioni vengono resettate.

Altre cose che mi hanno un pochino dato fastidio sono la mancanza di supporto del JPEG come formato immagine (anche per i temi), l'enorme quantità di patch necessarie per avere qualcosa di simil-usabile e il malfunzionamento dell'iPod Remote Control (l'unica cosa che funziona è il volume).

Voi che ne dite? Avete anche voi questi problemi?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *syntaxerrormmm wrote:*   

> Ogni volta che carico completamente l'iPod, le impostazioni vengono resettate.

   :Shocked:  com'è possibile? Che versione del firmware usi? Ma soprattutto che ipod hai?

 *Quote:*   

> Altre cose che mi hanno un pochino dato fastidio sono la mancanza di supporto del JPEG come formato immagine (anche per i temi), l'enorme quantità di patch necessarie per avere qualcosa di simil-usabile

 

Io visualizzo le img jpeg col visualizzatore integrato senza alcun tipo di problema.

Che cosa devi patchare? il firmware rockbox lo scarichi e lo copi... Le patch le applicano i devel non tu. Almeno, tu non dovresti.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  com'è possibile? Che versione del firmware usi? Ma soprattutto che ipod hai?

 iPod Video 5G 30Gb; la build del fw è la 20061005.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io visualizzo le img jpeg col visualizzatore integrato senza alcun tipo di problema.

 Già, ma io mi riferisco al supporto jpeg per le copertine nonché per i temi.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Che cosa devi patchare? il firmware rockbox lo scarichi e lo copi... Le patch le applicano i devel non tu. Almeno, tu non dovresti.

 Già, di quello me ne sono accorto, però chissà perché per vedere le copertine devi installare un fw patchato (e le devi caricare in bmp, bel risparmio di spazio). Alla fine ovviamente ho rinunciato alle copertine degli album e a qualche altra cosa e ho installato un fw liscio.

Ovviamente, non voglio demolire chi questo sw lo scrive, ci mancherebbe... ma mi ha dato l'impressione che sia un progetto ancora molto giovane e che necessiti di un altro paio di anni prima di arrivare alla stabilità del fw Apple. Ovviamente, stando a guardare le sole capacità, RockBox è già superiore all'Apple FW.

Ciao.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ah ora è tutto un po' + chiaro. Beh il lavoro avanza anche a seconda dell'età del lettore che viene preso in considerazione. Il mio mini è + anziano rispetto al tuo ed ha potuto giovare d più tempo e più attenzioni. Col tempo son sicuro che tali problemi verranno risolti  :Wink: 

----------

## C4RD0Z4

Ho provato oggi a collegare l'iPod da 30GB ( 5G ), con grande sorpresa si monta da solo e si smonta tranquillamente. L'unica pecca è che se provo a montarlo manualmente quando è attaccato, da Nautilus, mi viene restituito un errore. A parte quello posso constatare che gtkpod si è rifiutato di leggere il db dell'iPod, dandomi un imprecisato errore; inoltre mi ha incasinato qualcosa e Vortex e Zuma ( 2 fenomenali giochiniacquistati comodamente da iTunes ) ora non partono più e devo reinstallarli. 

Per quanto riguarda Listen, devo dire che mi piace molto come programma: scarica le lyrics e le copertine automaticamente e ha un sacco di altre caratteristiche interessanti. Penso che sia la migliore alternativa ad Amarok sotto GTK. Però con l'iPod non va proprio... L'ho attaccato e mi ricosceva le mie 99 canzoni tutte diverse, come 99 canzoni tutte uguali appartenenti allo stesso album! Un po' contorta la cosa?!..

Non so come funziona Amarok, ma il panorama dei player GTK, è quantomeno bizzarro. gtkPod permette di caricare solo canzoni, ma non le immagini per il quale bisogna usare un programma a parte. I vari Rhitmbox e Banshee consentono al limite solo la lettura da esso, mentre in Listen non va proprio ( ok ok, magari solo perchè è un po' acerbo ). Non trovate?

L'unica alternativa rimane wine + iTunes; magari la provo un giorno di questi.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> A parte quello posso constatare che gtkpod si è rifiutato di leggere il db dell'iPod, dandomi un imprecisato errore

 Se ne era parlato in questo topic: gtkpod non può usare lo stesso database dell'iTunes per motivi di licenza, a quanto pare.

 *C4RD0Z4 wrote:*   

> inoltre mi ha incasinato qualcosa e Vortex e Zuma ( 2 fenomenali giochiniacquistati comodamente da iTunes ) ora non partono più e devo reinstallarli.

 Beh, gtkpod è in sviluppo e nelle ultime 2 versioni ha aggiunto la possibilità di caricare sull'iPod anche i filmati. Piano piano, arriveremo anche a questo.

Ciao.

PS + OT: sono su una macchina Winzozz su cui ho trasferito tutta la mia collezione di files .mp3 che sono stati codificati con UTF-8; conoscete qualche programma che mi permetta di convertire le stringhe (nomi dei file + ID3v1) in qualcosa di più compatibile con Finestre Esperienza? (Un ISO-8859-1 potrebbe essere interessante, ho provato con iconv da cygwin ma non conosce cosa è UTF-8  :Confused: ).

----------

